# What next after Sage DB?



## Ana10000 (5 mo ago)

Hi - first post 

I’ve had a dual boiler for 5 years. Had to spend £450 on repairs 4 months ago to get the pressure back up to 9 after dropping down to 3. Now it has started overheating and trips the circuit when turned on. 

I am loathe to spend more money on this machine given its age. I’m also not keen to go for another DB or an oracle, as repairing this brand is not easy, and from various reviews, I get the impression that Sage machines have lots of problems, more than other expensive brands. 

So question is - what have Sage users bought when upgrading and was it worth it? Or do you wish you’d stuck with another high end Sage?

Also - is there much of a market for second hand DBs even if not working eg for parts?

TIA Ana


----------



## Chriss29 (Oct 21, 2020)

Wow that's a lot to spend on a repair! Can I ask who repaired it? I have a DB but only had it for 1 year so expect I'd need to get it repaired at somepoint. When it comes to reliability on Sage machines, I think it's worth noting that I think they sell many more than any other brand and a lot of users won't be putting in ideal water ie hard water causing lots of scale and various further issues. Mine is run on remineralised water but who knows maybe it still will have problems regardless. So to answer your first question, I'm happy with my machine and at what I paid don't regret it. If I was happy spending more I would probably have got a Profitec Pro 300 or Lelit Elizabeth but I doubt they make better coffee.

To help your decision more, what do you like and dislike about your current machine? Do you need a dual boiler machine?

Ebay is your best bet for it I reckon you'd get a few hundred for it.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Ana10000 said:


> ...I get the impression that Sage machines have lots of problems, more than other expensive brands...


No, no more so, they just sell way more of them...there are plenty of happy users who have had zero problems for years on end...it's internet/forum trolls that make them (and a few other manufacturers) appear worse than they are. Nothing lasts forever and 5 years is a good innings; it may (no guarantee) last another 5 years...Agree with Chriss's suggestion of Ebay to sell for spare parts; should you decide to do so.


----------



## GrahamSPhillips (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi: Yes there's a strong second hand market - eBay. As for upgrades there's loads- what is your use case? How much do you want to spend?


----------



## Ana10000 (5 mo ago)

Chriss29 said:


> Wow that's a lot to spend on a repair! Can I ask who repaired it? I have a DB but only had it for 1 year so expect I'd need to get it repaired at somepoint. When it comes to reliability on Sage machines, I think it's worth noting that I think they sell many more than any other brand and a lot of users won't be putting in ideal water ie hard water causing lots of scale and various further issues. Mine is run on remineralised water but who knows maybe it still will have problems regardless. So to answer your first question, I'm happy with my machine and at what I paid don't regret it. If I was happy spending more I would probably have got a Profitec Pro 300 or Lelit Elizabeth but I doubt they make better coffee.
> 
> To help your decision more, what do you like and dislike about your current machine? Do you need a dual boiler machine?
> 
> Ebay is your best bet for it I reckon you'd get a few hundred for it.



Hi - thanks for your response. I just checked the invoice - it cost 465 and it was a London company, but 260 was due to a service and the rest was repairs (steam valve) plus VAT, so possibly not fair to bag them publicly as being expensive. However, it doesn't change what I actually spent on it...

We have always used filtered water from the fridge and never had any issues until this year, so perhaps I should be just be happy that we had 5 years trouble-free...
My point re reliability was after reading how more expensive machines can last practically forever without issue. I have also seen more than one report where, Sage, after replacing faulty new machines, then refused to include the replacement machine under the original warranty. Plus they make it difficult to self-repair, by not publishing spare part details, eg o-ring specs.

That said, I was always happy with the Sage DB coffee and milk - if I bought Sage again, I would likely go for the Oracle, as, apart from the high quality of output, the inbuilt grinder makes it good for making a few coffees quickly, which I often need to do. The cons are that I think it would only last a few years and I really don't like the plasticky look.

I've been looking at the ECM Sychronika and the Linea Mini as alternatives - just deciding between the devil I know and the ones I don't


----------



## Ana10000 (5 mo ago)

GrahamSPhillips said:


> Hi: Yes there's a strong second hand market - eBay. As for upgrades there's loads- what is your use case? How much do you want to spend?


Hi - I could probably look at up to 3K. But difficult to know if it's worth the extra spend, when I already know the dearer Sage machines make good coffee. The machine is used a lot - 5-6 cups a day plus we have a lot of coffee-loving friends, so being able to make several coffees quickly is a plus.


----------

